
The Russian Laundromat - iamjeff
https://www.reportingproject.net/therussianlaundromat/index.php#home
======
atemerev
Not bad, but it is just one scheme among hundreds (Cyprus, anyone?), tailored
for any arrangement. We Russians just love evading the government (any of
them) — 70 years of USSR taught us the necessity and the skills required.

~~~
efoto
Long history indeed. While for decades it was the government enslaving its
citizens and the individuals evading the government, now it's the crooks and
thieves in the government stealing from everyone else.

